# Practicode CPC-A Practicum



## willyevw (Feb 10, 2015)

Does anyone know if employers will consider this as actual work experience?


----------



## shaquetal (Feb 10, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing and can it ne put on your resume as employment?


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Feb 10, 2015)

HI

The Answer is No

But employers will consider  you as a ''Qualified person for Medical coding''


----------



## faye2372 (Feb 10, 2015)

*More questions on CPC-A*

If this is not considered as an actual experience, why does it say on the Practicode description equivalent to one year experience? If we can put this on our resume, how can it be known to some prospective employers, like an agency of what Practicode is and where and how we put this on our resume. I may not be wasting money but from the time to study and pass the assessment exam, may be a waste. What do you think? What do you consider to take another certification just to get in the door for coders. I have a CPC but want to get more certifications. What would be the best certification in coding when I work mostly in clinics but also want to work in the hospital setting later. Please let me know if you have any opinion. Thanks.


----------



## 0587ki (Feb 11, 2015)

If you want to work in the hospital setting later, may I suggest going for the COC (formerly CPC-H, and known as Certified Outpat Coder), and then if you're up for it, the CIC (Certified Inpat Coder)? 

   I believe that the reason Practicode indicates that their program
 is the equivalent of one year experience is solely for the purpose of getting your "A" removed. Please also bear in mind that if you were class room trained at a trade school or community college that also counts towards your
experience and you would need to present your school's transcripts to AAPC
along with your Practicode Experience to get your "A" removed. Otherwise,
you would need two years in the field experience to get your "A" removed. Hope that this helps.


----------



## billfrnch (Jul 11, 2015)

It doesn't just say that it's equivalent to a year of practical experience; it says that it's equivalent to a year of removing the 'A' from your credential.  It takes two years of actual experience to remove the 'A', under usual circumstances.  Taking this practicum shortens that process, but you still have to have that year of practical experience to remove the 'A'.


----------



## billfrnch (Jul 11, 2015)

balamurugan.ph said:


> HI
> 
> The Answer is No
> 
> But employers will consider  you as a ''Qualified person for Medical coding''



If you can't count it as actual experience (understandable) and put it as such on your resume, how is any employer going to consider you as a "qualified person for medical coding"?  If it isn't on your resume, and it shouldn't be, it's going to go straight in the discard pile with all the other ones who don't have any experience.

What's the deal with this 'A' business, anyway?  You earn a CCA or CCS, an RHIT, with AHIMA, you earn that credential straight out, no "apprenticeship".


----------



## runbikeharley (Nov 21, 2015)

If I take Practicode you betcha I'm putting it on my resume, not under the employment section, but under the education section, because you sure earned it.

Contact job agencies and temp agencies and ask them what they think of this Practicode in the job market of coding.


----------



## patty.meza@optum.com (Mar 15, 2016)

*Practicum - Is it better or an externship?*

Please weigh in on what I should do in order to remove the "A" from my CPC. I passed the exam in January 2015 and due to my inexperience as well as the "A", I have been unsuccessful in getting hired. This has really brought me down as I was initially thrilled to start a career in coding. I live in Victoria, Texas and the few coding jobs available require 2-3 years experience. I had no idea how difficult this process was going to be! Please help!


----------



## rcrouch@crmchealth.org (Mar 15, 2016)

I tell people to list this on their resume and explain that it is for 1 year practical coding experience after certification was received. 
This shows you went above and beyond in obtaining further coding experience. I also would apply to jobs looking for 1 year of experience and use that as experience. They can't do anymore than turn you down so you have nothing to lose.

I hired a coder that had the CPC-A and have not been disappointed. She had to be willing to learn oncology coding, drugs, infusions, etc but has done a good job. The -A- does not always hold you back from getting a job.

Polish your interviewing skills, research the company that you are applying to, have questions about their processes, be positive and let them know that you have studied hard and are ready to put your knowledge to use to help them achieve their coding goals. Research common interview questions and practice your response to them. Do not apologize for not having job experience. Stress the experience you gained through your training or through practicode and how YOU can HELP them. Use multiple sources when looking for jobs to apply to and apply to everything. Send thank you notes or emails and again state what you can do for them. This puts your name and skills back in front of them. Do NOT ask about salary, benefits or vacation durring an interview. These will be discussed either at the end of the interview or during the selection process if you are chosen. Make sure your cell phone is OFF during interviews.

I hope this information helps.


----------



## coconutmochi (Sep 25, 2016)

*Just take AHIMAs CCS instead*



faye2372 said:


> If this is not considered as an actual experience, why does it say on the Practicode description equivalent to one year experience? If we can put this on our resume, how can it be known to some prospective employers, like an agency of what Practicode is and where and how we put this on our resume. I may not be wasting money but from the time to study and pass the assessment exam, may be a waste. What do you think? What do you consider to take another certification just to get in the door for coders. I have a CPC but want to get more certifications. What would be the best certification in coding when I work mostly in clinics but also want to work in the hospital setting later. Please let me know if you have any opinion. Thanks.



My friend did. He was a security guard 2 years ago now he's making bank at a hospital. They gave him a job right after certification unlike some "ahem" people here.


----------



## apell (Nov 9, 2018)

pattymeza3@gmail.com said:


> Please weigh in on what I should do in order to remove the "A" from my CPC. I passed the exam in January 2015 and due to my inexperience as well as the "A", I have been unsuccessful in getting hired. This has really brought me down as I was initially thrilled to start a career in coding. I live in Victoria, Texas and the few coding jobs available require 2-3 years experience. I had no idea how difficult this process was going to be! Please help!



Did you move? I think that was the problem.


----------

